# Buying a Used Aquarium in the US?



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if you have to pay any taxes or duty if you buy a used aquarium on craigslist from the US and bring it back to Canada.

The tank I am looking at was made in the US so it should be covered under NAFTA?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

You always have to pay taxes on goods aquired abroad. NAFTA and other trade agreements cover only duty, not taxes.

There are two exceptions:
1) It falls within you allowed exemption for the amount of time you were out of country.
2) The border official is nice and waves you through.


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks - can't escape taxes


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

And if they make you pay taxes you got it used say you got it for 20$ and pay the 3$ish...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Dman said:


> And if they make you pay taxes you got it used say you got it for 20$ and pay the 3$ish...


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Alot of trust buy a tank from the US...

I have a hard time trusting these shit companies with paper, Your going to trust them with glass?


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

It's a 330 acrylic made by ATM from Vegas


----------

